# @[email protected] CD Deck Instillation Help! I'm so confused



## ricey_ (Jan 11, 2005)

Year: 90
Model: Sentra

Problem:

I can't figure out the wirings and the Manual that comes with the CD-Deck has nothing on wiring it to an old car (har har). I'm just going to assume that you guys need to know what color the wires are?

Well, just an fyi, the deck is a Dynex DX-CS101, and it has all the basic coloring wires (Yellow, Black, Red, Blue, Grays, Purple, White, etc, etc) but the thing is, the '90 sentra just doesn't have those colored wires. They're a whole lot different.

2 Black with a red stripe going down the middle of the wire
3 grays with red stripe going down the middle
1 (or either 2) white with sky/light blue stripe going down the middle
1 Brown
1 Yellow
1 Sky/baby/light blue with red ring around the wire
1 Red
1 Dark/"Regular" blue with black on the other side (half/half)


The colors are so different that I have no idea which one goes with which (besides the red of course). Help?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

duh dude....you need a wiring harness...they cost like 15 dollars at your local CC or BB. If you have already started cutting wires, you need to look in your Factory service manual for stereo wiring colors, and solder/crimp the correct wires to the wires on the head unit. If you dont have an FSM, you need to get a haynes manual (again, about 15 dollars) at your local autoparts store.

Honestly, you sound like you dont know what your doing so i would just take it somewhere to be installed. Spend the 45 dollars so you dont end up frying your wiring harness


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

Check install doctor (installdr.com) they have write ups that even noobs can follow.


----------

